# The Best Banana Bread Recipe



## lyndalou (Nov 26, 2004)

I read a recipe for the above a couple of days ago and didn't have time to copy it.  Now I can't find it. Will whoever submitted it please repeat so that I can make it? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 26, 2004)

On page 2 of this thread that I linked below, I submitted my recipe for Banana Bread Chocolate Chip Muffins.  

Could this be what you're talking about?

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5668&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 

There was a banana bread discussion going on.  In fact, this thread reminds me that I never got my Mom's recipe for Sarah.  

I'll fix that in THIS thread.    

RJ


----------



## Alix (Nov 26, 2004)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5784&highlight=banana+bread

This is Audeo's thread from Breads etc. I think this might be what you are looking for.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 27, 2004)

That is it, Alix. Thank you, thank you. 
Also, thanks to audeo for sharing this and so many other great recipes and tips.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh, garsh, Mickey!!!

You're most welcome, especially if they work well for you!  Do let us know how things turn out, lyndalou...!


----------

